# Left chest



## sunshine byrd (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello is there a standard size for a left chest design? I am just doing wording only do I adjust to shirt size?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Sunshine, there are *no* hard and fast rules. 3 1/2" is *usually* considered the norm, but it does vary by shirt size to some degree. If it has a pocket, I will run to the edges with no problem, if it doesn't, I will go up to around 4". What it really comes down to is do what looks best. Most of my customers actually want oversize left chest logos. 4x4 for me is closer to the norm in this area. Normal placement is around 8" down from the shoulder seam and 4" in from the center of the placket.


----------



## sunshine byrd (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank You!!!!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, 3.5" wide unless the design needs to be enlarged to accomodate small text or detail. If its just one line of text then 4" wide usually works. Some smaller cut ladies styles look better with a smaller design because there isn't much width between the placket and the sleeve. Some people use a larger version of a design that's to be embroidered on extended sizes although I don't bother with that. Some clients such as corporate customers may prefer a smaller size.


----------



## flekkiman (Jul 10, 2007)

Be cautious on the OVERALL size of the logo. 3.5" wide is a good size but if the logo is more than 3.5", then the size might be too large.
It also really depends on the customer. Some customers want it as small as possible, and others want it larger.


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

There's not standard size. I like to go about 4 inches wide. It really depends on what the text looks like. If it looks funky, sometimes it's ok to go bigger.


----------



## embroidery999 (Jun 25, 2009)

the good price is around 3.5 to 3 3/4" .If you with the small letter ,you can do it larger at 4-4.25" wide .it is also ok
for for the kids shirt,you must do it small
if any question.pls contact me .we can do you favor


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

4 inches on a womans small shirt will just about end up under the arm. It doesn't sound big but put it on a shirt and it will jump at you. 2" is a good size and 4 is about the max but we have done them up to 5.5" on XL mens shirts at the customers request.


----------

